# Capita TFA or BSOD



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

I'm currently rocking a 154 Never Summer Evo which i LOVE but am doing my BASI 2 next season and would like something more all mountain oriented and can handle pow.

Originally i was pretty much sold on the BSOD but after reading reviews on here and mailing the Capita guys (AWESOME customer service by the way) the dampening on it isn't really there and they suggested the Totally Fkn Awesome.

I'll only be having a 2 board quivver, is the TFA going to be much different to the Never Summer Evo i'm rocking? Basically if i'm getting a new board i want the most bang for my $$$ so if it's not a million miles off the Evo it may be worth me going for the BSOD.

Any thoughts you guys have would be mucho appreciated.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd stay away from Capita in general. You can get a Ride Berzerker, which is almost the same profile, for the same price, and it has much better dampening for the chop. A Lib Tech Jamie Lynn is center reverse, which is similar to your Evo, and you might be able to catch a sale price on it. Small setback, fairly stiff, and definitely damp


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're looking for the best bang for your buck: Signal Omni or OG, Yes PYL or Big City


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

PYL is a BIG mountain board. I had an Optimistic for a season and a half. Really liked it. Big City is basically the same board.

Haven't ridden any signals.


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Taskmaster said:


> I'm currently rocking a 154 Never Summer Evo which i LOVE but am doing my BASI 2 next season and would like something more all mountain oriented and can handle pow.
> 
> Originally i was pretty much sold on the BSOD but after reading reviews on here and mailing the Capita guys (AWESOME customer service by the way) the dampening on it isn't really there and they suggested the Totally Fkn Awesome.
> 
> ...


BSOD is a one board quiver. And yes, it's a million miles off the EVO. If you dig the EVO, stick with it. No sense in looking for another board to ride like the one you've found that suites you. But if you want something super light, playful, does everything, holds and edge, and kills pow, then the BSOD is for you. The TFA is a slightly stiffer deck than the BSOD because of the core profile. BSOD is a progressive side cut, so it feels like a directional deck, where the TFA feels like a true twin. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I'd stay away from Capita in general.


Why's that?


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input bswrecka and Nolefan. Was there any particular reason you warned to stay away from Capita? Defo not after a big mountain board so the 2 YES's are out, not thought about the Signals tbh.



Nose Dradamous said:


> BSOD is a one board quiver. And yes, it's a million miles off the EVO. If you dig the EVO, stick with it. No sense in looking for another board to ride like the one you've found that suites you. But if you want something super light, playful, does everything, holds and edge, and kills pow, then the BSOD is for you. The TFA is a slightly stiffer deck than the BSOD because of the core profile. BSOD is a progressive side cut, so it feels like a directional deck, where the TFA feels like a true twin.
> Hope that helps.


Awesome cheers mate. I love the Evo but on the steeper, cruddier reds & blacks it's a bit of a nightmare at times and don't even get me started on trying to ride it in pow ha ha. I think with me doing the BASI 2 i will definately need a more all mountain focused board and looking at the tech and speaking with the Capita guys the TFA will defo suit me better than the BSOD, the core profile and stiffness should give me a bit more dampening and i'm probably more inclined to go for the progressive sidecut too.

Again all feedback mucho appreciated.


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Progressive sidecut is on BSOD, radial on the TFA. BSOD more directional, TFA - twin. BSOD lighter, and nimble, TFA turns on a dime, gives you nine cent change.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Nose Dradamous said:


> BSOD is a one board quiver. And yes, it's a million miles off the EVO. If you dig the EVO, stick with it. No sense in looking for another board to ride like the one you've found that suites you. But if you want something super light, playful, does everything, holds and edge, and kills pow, then the BSOD is for you. The TFA is a slightly stiffer deck than the BSOD because of the core profile. BSOD is a progressive side cut, so it feels like a directional deck, where the TFA feels like a true twin.
> Hope that helps.


Agreed with this. I have the BSOD (2012) and absolutely love it. I wouldn't worry about the dampening as it handles speed and chop very well. Stability was a concern of mine when I got it. I was coming from a DH2.5. When I got the BSOD I was absolutely thrilled with it. It wasn't as stiff as my DH2.5 but stiff enough to be stable yet super light and playful.

The TFA is stiffer (marginally). And the BSOD has no issues riding switch.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

EC99SS said:


> Agreed with this. I have the BSOD (2012) and absolutely love it. I wouldn't worry about the dampening as it handles speed and chop very well. Stability was a concern of mine when I got it. I was coming from a DH2.5. When I got the BSOD I was absolutely thrilled with it. It wasn't as stiff as my DH2.5 but stiff enough to be stable yet super light and playful.
> 
> The TFA is stiffer (marginally). And the BSOD has no issues riding switch.


Cheers for the reply mate, i've got the evo for playing around and it's fine on most reds just the choppier runs, blacks and pow i struggle on it. I'm leaning towards the TFA purely for the dampening as i think going from the evo the bsod would feel a bit like a plank.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

idshred said:


> Why's that?


I have a Capita Charlie Slasher and Capita makes good boards for a good price, but don't expect them to take the beating that a NS would.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I have a Capita Charlie Slasher and Capita makes good boards for a good price, but don't expect them to take the beating that a NS would.


Thanks dude, it's down to the TFA and Ride Bezerker i think


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

So i've settled on the TFA and wondering what size you guys would recommend?

I'm 168lbs and a 9.5 (US) boot. Normally i'd go for the 155 but my Evo is 154 and so i'm thinking about the 157 TFA.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Taskmaster said:


> So i've settled on the TFA and wondering what size you guys would recommend?
> 
> I'm 168lbs and a 9.5 (US) boot. Normally i'd go for the 155 but my Evo is 154 and so i'm thinking about the 157 TFA.



157.

You want to take it in pow, you want it to be your mountain killer. Your quiver is more balanced if you have a 154 evo for certain days and a 157 for others.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

Check pick your line from YES snowboards .....


----------

